# More Bees



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bees are having it tough...but they are still Bees.

Regards, Mike

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/05/10/venom-killed-arizona-climber-covered-with-bee-stings/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

After reading this article, I have come to the conclusion that something needs to be done about bees Now!

We obviously need a Congressional investigation into bees. Bees should be licensed to carry a stinger only after an extensive background check.

We also need a Presidential task force established to look into developing non-lethal bees. The Defense Department could research adapting military drones to do the job bees do. And then we could replace drones bees with military drones.

Further, the EPA could check on endangered bees and coordinate with the BLM to set up special reservations that are "bees only".

The INS should check the origin of this hive and make sure that the bees involved in this incident where native American bees and not illegally immigrating bees from some other country.

The CDC should also investigate developing bees with non-lethal venom. Get stung by this bee and nothing happens. Of course this bee venom needs to be hypo-allergenic so that no one dies from bee sting allergy.

The USDA should publish papers and distribute them, in cooperation with the Dept. of Education, to all school children covering such topics as "Bees, How to recognize them!", "Bees!

Drop, duck and cover" and "Bees, Our friends among the flowers".

The FAA should be required to establish procedures for monitoring bee flight paths and require that they file flight plans before each swarming.

The TSA should be required to establish check points at each hive and not allow any bee to depart with more than .00001 grams of venom. Further, all stingers must be of the "non-penetrating type" and must be equipped with a protective caps to avoid accidental stingings.

And, last but not least, the FBI and CIA should work together to make sure that bees are monitored for their travel patterns and ensure that they are not used for, nor engage in, any form of terrorism.

The President should immediately issue an Executive Order authorizing an initial $500 billion for this effort.

Ralph -- Candidate for the Office Of Congress


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder if they were the African killer bee strand that were accidentally released years ago?

They shoot first and ask questions later.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

When I visited Yuma Arizona I was amazed at how such a dry place blooms when it gets a small amount of rain. In the the southwest it is mostly desert yet there are plenty of bees. Some are trucked in but a lot are wild.

I suspect the wild ones have an attitude about having their home disturbed. Many reports of the Africanized bees that have been found in the state.

On another note. I installed a new package into a hive last Monday and checked the hive today. The little buggers have already drawn out five full sized frames with comb and they have eggs in them.

Hopfully ther will be new brood around the 30th of May or so.

CW


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I would imagine they would be Africanized bees or have some African genetics as I can't imagine regular European honey bees being that aggressive.


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> I would imagine they would be Africanized bees or have some African genetics as I can't imagine regular European honey bees being that aggressive.


yep. I bit the bullet and did not use the bonnet or gloves when I put them in the hive. I opened it today and did not smoke them or use any protective clothing. Very docile (Italian) bees. Had a few buzz by my head but overall they didnt seem to excited.

Hopefully they will get stronger over the next few weeks and I'm sure will need to use the "gear" next time I open the hive.

CW


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am sure those were africanized bees as there are alot of them in that part of the country....AZ has several deaths each year due to africanized bee attacks. Basically the africanized bees is the same except their aggressive behaviour. They will attack their opposition by the thousands where as europeans will attack by the dozens. When the bees killed the mans dog that pretty much confirmed them being africanized. The africanized bee migrated up thru latin america into mexico and into the U.S. thru mainly AZ,NM and TX.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

http://www.nbcnews.com/business/monsanto-bayer-seek-answers-bee-losses-6C9996526

And the finger pointing begins:

"The companies point to a vicious insect mite as one of many factors harming the bees.

But environmental scientists say evidence increasingly points to pesticides coating corn seeds as the problem, not mites."

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting article in today's St Louis Post Dispatch regarding bees.

http://www.stltoday.com/business/local/agri-giants-trying-to-solve-bee-deaths-some-believe-they/article_c56cefb3-c335-57de-8f27-7ab4cf1f4048.html

I'm guessing there must either be a lot of money involved or they're scared of something really bad happening for companies like Monsanto, Bayer and Syngenta to be concerned.

Ralph


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

A lot of money. No one does ANYTHING unless its "worth it". But the "worth" is linked directly to the almighty dollar.

I'm sure there will be a genetic patent involved in the future.

CW


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Round up ready bees. I see them coming.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

And if they pollinate your crop you are required to pay the bees fees.


----------

